# [Poll] Aochuang vs Huachuang?



## OrigamiCuber1 (May 28, 2015)

I haven't seen a thread on these forums about this and I'm sure I heard this about 5 times at my recent competition. Vote.


----------



## Myachii (May 28, 2015)

This is something that has interested me for a while too. I currently use and Aochuang and average around 1:55, 1:50 on a good day. I was going to get a Huachuang for my birthday this year, so it'll be interesting to hear what people think.

I think the general idea is:
Outer Layers: Aochuang > Huachuang
Inner layers: Aochuang < Huachuang


----------



## cashis (May 28, 2015)

Huachuang is better, just takes a few hundred solves to get as good as the aochuang was out if the box.


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 28, 2015)

Shengshou


----------



## cashis (May 28, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> Shengshou



Good one


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (May 28, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> Shengshou



this is between MoYu cubes. Not what the best 5x5 is.


----------



## EvilGnome6 (May 28, 2015)

After 100s of solves on the HuaChuang, I still prefer the AoChuang. The inner layers of the HuaChuang are uncontrollable and the outer layers are very catchy. It does resolve the epic lockups that can happen with the AoChuang but those really aren't an issue for me anymore.


----------



## Chree (May 28, 2015)

I still sometimes get epic lockups on the AoChuang (inner layers)... but they're fewer and farther between. And the outer layers are just great. And corner cuts between 30%-40%... way more than I need.

The HuaChuang inner layers are godly. My favorite part of the cube. Stable, fast, ridic. Unfortunately, even after hundreds of solves, the outer layers are still very catchy. It doesn't hurt my times as much anymore, but it's just annoying.

I wind up getting better times on my AoChuang just for lack of rage.


----------



## EvilGnome6 (May 28, 2015)

The occasional epic lockups of the AoChuang are indeed less rage inducing than the constant catching of the outer layers of the HuaChuang.

I feel like it's my fault for getting careless when there's a big lockup. That I can fix. I can't fix a catchy design.


----------



## mDiPalma (May 28, 2015)

I have never heard of either of these cubes, so I voted for the o-chang


----------



## AlexMaass (May 28, 2015)

I have a feeling a konsta mod of some sort could fix the catching on the huachuang.


----------



## Chree (May 28, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> I have a feeling a konsta mod of some sort could fix the catching on the huachuang.



You're probably right. The corner stalks have those 2 big anti-pop bumps (or whatever) and it kinda feels like one of those is catching on the X centers. So modding either piece might help... probably the corner stalks since there's not as many of them.

Then again, I have no idea how that might affect the stability of the puzzle... or the durability of the corner stalks.


----------



## Myachii (May 30, 2015)

The results are pretty close at the moment.

Would you guys say that the catchy edges are enough of a drawback to cancel out the improvement on inner layers + nasty lockups?


----------



## EvilGnome6 (May 30, 2015)

Myachii said:


> The results are pretty close at the moment.
> 
> Would you guys say that the catchy edges are enough of a drawback to cancel out the improvement on inner layers + nasty lockups?



In my opinion, yes. I used the AoChuang long enough to avoid the nasty lockups almost entirely. Haven't had one in months. I find the catching edges of the HuaChuang an annoyance almost every solve. That said, I get similar times on the two cubes and even set a new PB on the HuaChuang yesterday.

I think when it boils down to it, the AoChuang allows you to be a bit more inaccurate but punishes you severely if you go over the edge. The HuaChuang forces you to be more accurate all the time and won't allow you to go over the edge.


----------



## Myachii (May 30, 2015)

EvilGnome6 said:


> In my opinion, yes. I used the AoChuang long enough to avoid the nasty lockups almost entirely. Haven't had one in months. I find the catching edges of the HuaChuang an annoyance almost every solve. That said, I get similar times on the two cubes and even set a new PB on the HuaChuang yesterday.
> 
> I think when it boils down to it, the AoChuang allows you to be a bit more inaccurate but punishes you severely if you go over the edge. The HuaChuang forces you to be more accurate all the time and won't allow you to go over the edge.



At the moment I average ~1:50 with the AoChuang. I've had it for ages and it's very well broken in. If I got a HuaChuang how long would that take me to get used to its turning style and break it in enough to get me to my average or better and ready for competition use?


----------



## EvilGnome6 (May 30, 2015)

Myachii said:


> At the moment I average ~1:50 with the AoChuang. I've had it for ages and it's very well broken in. If I got a HuaChuang how long would that take me to get used to its turning style and break it in enough to get me to my average or better and ready for competition use?



I had similar times in about a month. Other than the catchy outer layers, they feel very similar. It all depends on your turning style and how much you need and want to adapt it to the HuaChuang.


----------



## Phinagin (May 30, 2015)

I know this thread is about hau and aochuang, but how does the SS 5x5 compare?


----------



## EvilGnome6 (May 30, 2015)

Phinagin said:


> I know this thread is about hau and aocuang, but how does the SS 5x5 compare?



I actually like the blocky feel of the exterior of the ShengShou 5x5 better. It's a little less rounded off and I can get a better grip on the edges. The layers also turn very smooth and fast but there's less corner cutting and it's catchy overall and prone to popping if you're not accurate enough.


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (May 30, 2015)

Ok well so far the results are getting very close, huachuang takes the lead but at this rate it seems the aochuang may take over. Hopefully this will help a lot of people decide whether to get the new design.


----------



## pdilla (May 31, 2015)

The Huachuang is my main, and it is friggen godly fast and rock stable. _But_ it's stability is also it's weakness. The mechanism sort of restricts the outer layer movements such that you don't have as much freedom to push through corner cuts.

The Aochuang, on the other hand, I've had only limited experience with. But the freedom to cut corners and the puzzle's ability to flex a bit a immediately noticeable. However, like the Huachuang, this freedom is its weakness. It suffers from those major YOLO lockups that we all know and hate. Plus, I'd say it is a bit sluggish compared to the Huachuang.

So it just depends, I think, on what you are willing to put up with more; Limited freedom on the outer layers, or stop-dead lockups.


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (May 31, 2015)

Guess the Aochuang might be winning?


----------



## TraciAG (Jun 12, 2015)

There aren't enough improvements on the Huachuang to put it over the Aochuang considering the price in my opinion. 

The Huachuang has good inner layers but I get so angry on 3x3 stage. My TPS is not fast enough and my turning style is not rough enough for me to have to worry about jumbles on my Aochuang, and when I do start to turn rough I get a jumble maybe once every 40-50 solves. 

The Huachuang in $7 more than the Aochuang on C4S. $36 vs. $29. That is a lot of money, and I don't think it's worth it considering both cubes will work well for pretty much anyone. No need to spend that 35 bucks on an Huachuang unless you're curious. And in general I just prefer my Aochuang, I get better times on it but other than that I just gravitate towards it more. 

But...if you don't mind spending the money and prefer catchy outer layers to occasional jumbling depending on turning style, you should try the the Huanchuang. No matter what it's your money and your decision. my98₵


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 12, 2015)

My aochuang is nice and controllable and rarely does the misaligning lockup thing, or pops (but when it does, it's during comps )
My huachuang is insanely insanely mind bogglingly fast. I can't control it, and it's pretty locky, as everyone has said. I don't understand how anyone can bear to do 200 solves on it.


----------



## supercavitation (Jun 12, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> My aochuang is nice and controllable and rarely does the misaligning lockup thing, or pops (but when it does, it's during comps )
> My huachuang is insanely insanely mind bogglingly fast. I can't control it, and it's pretty locky, as everyone has said. I don't understand how anyone can bear to do 200 solves on it.



I love my huachuang, it's crazy fast but barely locks at all. I think I've done over 500 solves on it. All it took to get rid of the locking was a lot of work on the tensions.


----------



## Berd (Jun 12, 2015)

My aochuang is great wit Dayan springs. Haven't properly tried the Huachuang - not sure I need to.


----------



## Hari (Jun 12, 2015)

I have the aochuang and the outer layers are nice. Haven't tried a huachuang. But I would like to as I only do 5BLD. Considering that, which would be better? It is soo annoying when I get a pop or bad lockup on the aochaung after memorizing for 6 mins or so. Also, most of my moves are likely to be inner layer moves, so that ought to be taken into account as well.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 14, 2015)

Ok, I think it was Kennan who said somewhere (can't remember where) that the huachuang is good when 'properly' broken in. What is this 'proper' way? Mine is still too fast and locky.


----------



## Berd (Jun 14, 2015)

I did a review of my Moyu Aochuang with Dayan springs: 

https://youtu.be/GjXnB5lzJZM


----------



## FailCuber (Jun 14, 2015)

yeah, Huachuang seems to be winning.


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Jun 14, 2015)

For someone in the UK, this is an extremely hard desicion. At UkCubeStore, they are both the same price. The tides also keep switching.


----------



## Myachii (Jun 27, 2015)

Okay. Here is a full written comparison on the two puzzles after playing around with my new Huachuang for a bit.

The Aochuang for me is an amazing puzzle. It turns great, and after a bit of getting used to you can avoid lockups. I also find that it is very tolerant and for cubers with a fairly aggressive turning style (like me), it is a great puzzle as it will withstand forceful moves. It is fairly easy to find a good tension, one that will allow most rough moves but won't lockup all the time. Outer layers and inner layers are equal, and none of the stages are more difficult than the others. With good care, it can last a long time and your turning style will adapt as you begin to experiment with the boundaries of risky turns. You can turn quickly and accurately without having to worry about the puzzle locking up or popping. Overall, it is a fantastic cube.

The Huachuang, however, is a different story. Whilst still being a very fast and manageable puzzle, I feel that the reduced lockups on the inner layers are due to tighter tensions. After loosening the tensions it locks up just as much as my Aochuang. The main complaint from most is the catchy edges. I find that this isn't an issue, but what is an issue is the intolerance of the outer layers. Your turning needs to be much more accurate and delicate than for the Aochuang, something that took me by surprise. After solving it for a few days, I just cannot get used to the slow turning speed required for the puzzle to function well, and as a result my times are dropping. With my Aochuang I can average 1:50 on a good day but with the Huachuang I struggle to get sub-2. I will definitely put more time into this puzzle as I'm sure it has potential, however for now it just doesn't meet my requirements.

Hope this helped


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 28, 2015)

I have done hundreds of solves on both and I still cannot avoid lockups on the outer layers of the HuaChuang however I rarely pop with the AoChuang resulting in times about 5 seconds faster.

I just wish the outer layers of the HuaChuang were as smooth as the inner ones.


----------



## supercavitation (Jun 28, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> I have done hundreds of solves on both and I still cannot avoid lockups on the outer layers of the HuaChuang however I rarely pop with the AoChuang resulting in times about 5 seconds faster.
> 
> I just wish the outer layers of the HuaChuang were as smooth as the inner ones.



I gave up on my Aochuang after it popped twice in one average, making me miss soft cutoff. Not sure what I did or if it's just my turning style, but I almost never get lockups on my Huachuang.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 28, 2015)

supercavitation said:


> I gave up on my Aochuang after it popped twice in one average, making me miss soft cutoff. Not sure what I did or if it's just my turning style, but I almost never get lockups on my Huachuang.



You pop your AoChuang but don't lock up on HuaChuang? That's bonkers.


----------



## Myachii (Jun 28, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> You pop your AoChuang but don't lock up on HuaChuang? That's bonkers.



Agreed. The force needed to pop the AoChuang > the force needed to lock up a HuaChuang. 

Try tightening your AoChuang and give it another go.


----------



## supercavitation (Jun 28, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Agreed. The force needed to pop the AoChuang > the force needed to lock up a HuaChuang.
> 
> Try tightening your AoChuang and give it another go.



I don't really like the feel of the Aochuang, so it's really not worth it to me over just using my Huachuang, but I might if I get time and have nothing else to do. Several people have told me my Huachuang is really nice, too, which may have something to do with it.


----------

